
Analyse Asia 58: Building Relationships Thru LinkedIn in Asia with Vicky Skipp - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/09/08/episode-58-building-relationships-thru-linkedin-in-asia-with-vicky-skipp/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: We interviewed Vicky Skipp, Head of Sales Solutions in Asia Pacific
and Japan, LinkedIn. From Vicky’s experience in sales from Adobe to LinkedIn
over the past 15 years and building her own personal board of directors to
guide her career journey, we discuss how the sales process in Asia have
changed from a wide broadcasting approach to targeted social selling and the
importance of relationships in sales and business in Asia. Vicky provided a
primer to how LinkedIn sales solutions helped companies such as SAP to build
up their existing and new sales pipelines in Asia. Last but not least, Vicky
provided some tips for executives in how they can build their personal brand
on LinkedIn.

